
Little Snitch 4 is now available in final and stable version - robbiet480
https://obdev.at/products/littlesnitch/index.html
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14628332](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14628332)

------
mockindignant
This company does not really care about it's customers. I purchased in the
beginning of May. 6 weeks later and 0 updates, the rev the product to 4 and
they expect me to pay for an upgrade. Yeah no thanks, not a way to treat new
customers.

------
dpedu
I'm no longer a Mac user, but LS was an essential part of my system where I
was. Does anyone know of a similar product for Linux?

~~~
tuxxy
Not much in the realm of Linux, to be honest. You'd probably get more security
maintaining a SELinux setup on your system and running a hardened kernel.

~~~
majewsky
That's a different concern, though. Or does SELinux allow you to specify
"process X may speak to domain Y with HTTP, but not to any other domains"?

------
divbit
Just bought a copy this morning funnily enough.

~~~
divbit
:)

~~~
divbit
So many security products to try, hard to juggle them all

